# Calling MR POWERSHIFT93...



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

What type of lube is best for the auger gear case of a 38040 5/24?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*80/90 weight gear oil non syn stuff the seals will not hold the syn stuff. what brand is up to you and your wallet.*


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

thank you Sir


----------

